# Lightning Deal for new Gaggia Classic on amazon



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_4907_84c14fea?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=129SG5W0TEQ5T09C543Q&pf_rd_i=350613011&pf_rd_p=451354907

£139.99 for new machine if anyone is interested


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Lawman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_4907_84c14fea?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=129SG5W0TEQ5T09C543Q&pf_rd_i=350613011&pf_rd_p=451354907
> 
> £139.99 for new machine if anyone is interested


£179.99 when I clicked...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Same for me £179


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Warehouse deal, click on new and used....


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

CFo said:


> £179.99 when I clicked...


It was a 'Lightning Deal' - it expired after a few hours.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

not bad at £180


----------



## winterbottom (Dec 11, 2013)

Lawman said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_4907_84c14fea?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=129SG5W0TEQ5T09C543Q&pf_rd_i=350613011&pf_rd_p=451354907
> 
> £139.99 for new machine if anyone is interested


Gone in a flash


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, I am late enough... hahah


----------

